# Help needed King Fish



## fishcatcherII (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone have a King Fish and or Spanish Mackerel dish they would be willing to share?


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Yeah... I have a good one!!!!*

Soak them in buttermilk for about 5 days... Then, Grind'em up & stick them in ziplocks for use as chum!!!! The buttermilk soak will take enough of the fish taste out so that other fish will eat them...

J/K... They are not my favorite, but if bled & cared for properly I'll eat'em deep fried...


----------



## fishcatcherII (Jan 9, 2006)

Funny! That is what I had heard about them. They were fun to catch though..... We will try them fried. Maybe I should stick them in the in law basket......


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Fried Kingfish balls. Cut the fish from backbone to belly about 1" thick, reach in and poke out the balls of muscle. A little mustard and Worchestershire sauce, roll them in cornmeal and fry - not bad. The best part is inviting folks over - not sure what to expect or how you caught so many Kingfish.


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

They are fun to catch!!!! Now the inlaw basket... THATS FUNNY!!!!


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Fried kingfish balls, or an easy one is mix V8 juice with some italian dressing and cook the fillets or balls covered with this mixture. Simple mixture that makes bad king alittle more edible for some. Good one for spanish is to marinate them with some sweet soy sauce and spices of choice, then smoke on a pit with hickory chips. Then mush them up with a little mayonase and use as a dip........


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

I dont care what you say, fresh fried king balls are GOOD. 

Ball those kings, soak in buttermilk for a little bit, italian salad dressing, roll in cornmeal and fry. THEY ROCK! i cant wait til this summer to fry up some more.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Never tried spanish mack.....have always bled the kingfish and either had fried kingfish balls soaked in buttermilk and then rolled in cornmeal with some cayenne or rubbed mayonaise on both sides of the fillets, marinated for several hours, and then mesquite grilled.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Kingfish Balls,..........Where am I supposed to Find Those ????


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Kingfish is very good, especially if you cook them fresh. I like the smaller ones a lot more than the bigger ones. Cut the blood line out and they are good. Brush with olive oil, your favorite seasoning and grill basting with a butter, worchestershire mixture while cooking. The meat goes downhill when frozen. 

When you grill kingfish, make sure to grill a lot more than you are going to eat. Use the leftovers to make kingfish salad. make it the exact same way you make tuna salad. I like to use Miracle whip lite, lemon juice, chopped celery, green onions, chopped pickles, and chopped boiled eggs. It blows away canned tuna. This works really well for leftover grilled Wahoo or Amberjack as well.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I've eaten kingfish once a day or two after catching them. I saw a recipe on here that said to marinate it in italian dressing and put it on the smoker. It turned out great, which is surprising looking at that gray meat. It came out white and flaky with a little zing from the dressing.


----------

